

The Pentagon's new China war plan - rberger
http://www.salon.com/news/china/index.html?story=/news/feature/2011/08/13/sino_us_stephen_glain

======
quanticle
Am I the only one who finds this article to be somewhat inchoate? It starts
out by talking about the Pentagon's refocusing on the Pacific rim and why such
a refocusing is necessary. It says that Beijing identifies the US as a threat,
rather than a partner. Right after that, however, the article contradicts
itself. It says that Beijing is _not_ a threat; Beijing's pronouncements
regarding the South China Sea have been misinterpreted and in reality they
mean us no harm.

So which is it? Is Beijing a real threat to the freedom of the seas in the
South China Sea? Or is Washington overreacting to innocuous statements? The
author _seems_ to indicate the latter, but the conclusion isn't nearly as
explicit as it should be.

